

Computers that smell you and other 5-year IBM predictions - microwise
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2020705/computers-that-smell-you-and-other-5-year-ibm-predictions.html

======
mturmon
I'm skeptical about the maturity level of "smell" related technology. It's
been around the corner for some time now, but making it work in non-laboratory
settings seems to be really hard.

I observed development of a hazardous-gas monitoring system that used a gas
chromatograph and mass spectrometer, and the calibration and uniformity proved
to be a real problem. And the final unit was rather heavy (many kg), large,
and power-hungry. This would make it hard to deploy into regular homes, as
seems to be shown in the video.

